# radeon mobility 7500 tvout?

## ass

Anyone got this one working? Any advice is welcome   :)

----------

## masseya

There is a little bit of information on the ATI faq for that card that will probably be a good place to start.  I didn't see a whole lot of information on the forums about this card and TV out though.  You can also probably find some good information on http://www.linux-laptop.net

Also, I'm moving this to the Hardware and Laptops forum from Multimedia since it's probably better suited here.

----------

## ass

Thank you Tristam29 for the links, i know about them, i also tried atitvout tool, but haven't got the tv-out really working on my card.. i have a vaio nv-105 laptop, this card should be built in nv and grx series..

So, if anyone post here all of the experience with this card it could help me    :Smile: 

thx in advance..

-------------------------------------

btw, gentoo - rules !!! and the gentoo-forums are the best - helped me to solve most of my problems with my laptop and software  :Smile: 

----------

## ass

Got it working!!! Right settings done this ))

- Install atitvout   http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/lennart/projects/atitvout/

- Connect the tv and turn it on

- cd to the install dir (or set the path)

- ./atitvout -f t    -> turns the tv on

- ./atitvout -f l    -> turns the lcd on

- ./atitvout help  -> for more options or run ./test.sh to test everything

have fun ))

thanks to the maker of this tool, Lennart Poettering!!!

----------

